# FM3 and Common Law



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

When applying for an FM3, do they consider common law to be the same as married, or do we each have to apply as single, and as a result, must each show the required minimum income in seperate accounts, or can one of the incomes still be 50% of the other like for married.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I believe that you will have to apply separately and show separate proofs and other documents. Married couples often have to present an apostiled marriage certificate.


----------

